# fliegenfischen bei regen?



## Slider86 (6. Juni 2009)

hi, habe mir paar sachen fürs fliegenfischen heute geholt und wollte jetzt auch bald los, nur es regnet hier ein wenig daher meine frage

bei regen wäre es doch viel sinvoller nymphen zu benutzen oder???

da ich mir vorstelle das der fisch die landung der fliege bei regen gar nicht warnimt....


lieg ich da richtig??

ohje erste mal fliegenfischen mal schaun wie es klappt  


mfg daniel


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischen bei regen?*

Hallo,
das Problem bei Regen ist meist, dass das Wasser trüb wird, wenn du nicht unterhalb eines Stausees fischst. Dann sehen die Fische nicht mehr so viel.
Wenn Insekten schlüpfen und das Wasser noch nicht trüb ist, kannst du die Trockenfliege einsetzen, sonst eher die Nymphe.
TL


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischen bei regen?*



Slider86 schrieb:


> bei regen wäre es doch viel sinvoller nymphen zu benutzen oder???



Hallo Daniel, ich würde einen Regenschirm bevorzugen |muahah:


----------



## Wasdenn? (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischen bei regen?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Problem bei Regen ist meist, dass das Wasser trüb wird, wenn du nicht unterhalb eines Stausees fischst. Dann sehen die Fische nicht mehr so viel.
> Wenn Insekten schlüpfen und das Wasser noch nicht trüb ist, kannst du die Trockenfliege einsetzen, sonst eher die Nymphe.
> TL




naja, trüb sollte man schon etwas genauer definieren.
und ob fische eine nymphe in trüben wasser besser erkennen
als eine trockene kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Slider86 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischen bei regen?*

ja das wasser war wie erwartet recht trüb

aber 5 fische durfte ich verhaften (eher alle aus glück gefangen) 

angefangen mit einer kleinen braunen trockenfliege bis hin zum streamer auf jeden köder gab es fisch

1x rotauge 2x brassen 2x barsche 

mein fehler war das ich beim drill die linke hand immer zu weit zog und somit mit der rechten die schnur nicht mehr festhalten konnte (übungssache)

bisse konnte ich sehr schwer feststellen auser bei 2fischen der rest wurde beim schwungholen eingehakt...

auswerfen war viel leichter als erwartet auch das erwartete problem mit den bäumen erwies sich als unbegründet

fazit: fliegenfischen macht spass aber lang nicht so ergiebig wie das spinnfischen (evtl liegt es auch an mir) 

frage: wie kann ich die bisse besser erkennen?

frage²: kann ich als vorfach auch stinknormales flurcarbon nehmen da mir die flugvorfächer doch zu teuer sind?!

mfg daniel


----------



## Flyfisher1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischen bei regen?*



Slider86 schrieb:


> ja das wasser war wie erwartet recht trüb
> 
> aber 5 fische durfte ich verhaften (eher alle aus glück gefangen)
> 
> ...



Na, ist doch toll, wenn Jemand Fische fängt obwohl er Einiges falsch macht. Dann kann Fliegenfischen doch garnicht so schwer sein wie Viele denken?

Bei Regen und angetrübtem Wasser beißen oft gerade jene großen Fische, die sonst eher vorsichtig sind. Meine größten Barsche und Äschen ( über 45 cm ) fing ich bei angestaubtem Wasser in praller Strömung. Fische sehen anders als Menschen! Dann gilt noch zu bedenken, dass Trockenfliegen gegen den Himmel auch im trüben Wasser eine gute Silhouette abgeben.
Man kann sich den Himmel wie ein weißes Tuch vorstellen gegen das sich die Fliege abhebt, wie in einen Schattenkabinett. Bei Trübem Wasser empfehlen sich also etwas größere Trockenfliegen oder Streamer und Nymphen,die der Fisch unter Wasser auch von der Seite besser wahrnimmt.
Für Streamer, Nymphe und Nassfliege bräuchte man theoretisch kein verjüngtes Vorfach, da die Strömung Dieses gerade zieht.
Beim Trochenfliegenfischen ist es aber unerlässlich, da es durch die Verjüngung, die Abrollkraft der Flugschnur bis zur Fliege überträgt, die sich nur so ordentlich, mit gestecktem Vorfach ablegen lässt.
Es gibt auch preiswerte knotenlos verjüngte Vorfächer, die ich zum Nymphenfischen benutze. An die Spitze mache ich eine Schlaufe in Schlaufe Verbindung, so daß ich, wenn die Spitze aufgebraucht ist, eine Neue einschlaufen kann. Sohält das Vorfach ziemlich lange. Als Spitze nehme ich beim Nymphen ein 18er beim Streamern ein 20er oder wenn ganz große Fische zu erwarten sind ein 25er Strong Monofil. Die Fische stören sich unter Wasser nicht an der Vorfachstärke, wie ich bei Tests mit 35er Mono feststellen konnte.
Für das Trockenfischen und für Fluorcarbone - Vorfächer bevorzuge ich allerdings Geknotete, die ich aus Kostengründen selbst herstelle, siehe Tabelle in meinem Space. #6


----------

